# LETS GIVE THIS THREAD A LITTLE EXTRA!



## Bram (Aug 26, 2010)

:x Alright! TPF (Photojournalism & Sports Gallery ) let's make this thread live up to its name.

I would like everybody reading this post, to post their favorite Photojournalism/sports photograph they have taken. Post it with the gear you used the conditions, and maybe even your inspirationa and what the picture means to you. A pictures tells a thousand words, now tell us the thousand words it tells you. Let's go guys I want to see some really Kick-ass shots here. 

:x


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess I will give the thread a starting point.

I took this shot in March of 09 in what was Sacramento's "Tent City." Probably my most powerful shot. I used it as the lead shot in my photo essay. She more or less represented the majority of the people living in tent city; young, moved a lot from city to city,a drug habit of one kind or another. She was very jittery. Always on the move and talking faster than I could keep up with about the many things the city should have done to keep the tent city in place while keeping it safe and sanitary for those who had to live there.

Shot with a Nikon D300, 17-55mm f/2.8 @ 17mm, f/10, to show the environment around her. ISO 1250 with shutter speed of 1/1600th, to freeze her quick movements on a cloudy day. Underexposed to maintain the detail in the cloudy sky and white tents.


----------



## Kenny32 (Aug 27, 2010)

Taken with a Nikon D300, and an 80-200 F/2.8. Settings were 1/800th, F/2.8, ISO 3200 @ 100mm. 

This was taken at the American Collegiate Hockey Association Division 2 National Championships in Simsbury, CT this past March. It was a breakaway, deke to the backhand and flipped it up and into the net. This was our front page shot for the school newspaper (I've had many more front page shots, but this was by far the best capture). This was at an "olympic" sized rink, so I had a little more space to get a shot like this...I don't think I would've gotten as good of a shot at an NHL sized rink.


----------



## Bram (Aug 28, 2010)

Great shots so far guys I really like the story behind your photo Hooligan Dan very powerful for sure. 

I myself was a hockey player have to say that was my favorite deke too. Always worked hah. Right now I am unfortunately at work so I can't post any photos right now. My main sport photography is Rugby and then Football. So I will post some shots I took last season.


----------



## Ady (Aug 28, 2010)

One of my faves from today's race, I like the angle and the sky combined with the contrasting colours of the clothing/grass/sky.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2010)

​


----------



## SageMark (Aug 28, 2010)

Ady said:


>


 
Awsome, I really like this one alot.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a few favorites 
I had a press pass for this shot that i took from a tower that was out of bounds even with a press pass,the year after shooting from here was allowed 
I love the dirty water as the backdrop taken with an old 10D and 50F1.4





Favorite MX shot from a small event i was shooting 
1D and 300mmF2.8L





last one is a cricket shot of ex England captain being caught for a duck
1D 300mmF2.8L and 2x extender


----------



## Ady (Aug 28, 2010)

Impressive action shots as usual Gary, I'm Jealous - keep setting the standard!


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 29, 2010)

NH Fishercats game, Nikon D80, Nikkor 55-200mm. Not sure of the exif though. 






Tyngsboro Beavers football, Nikon D80, 55-200mm again.






NH Fishercats, Nikon D80, Sigma 70-300mm







Can't wait to get my Nikkor 70-200mm 2.8 so I can take some serious sports photos like all you other guys!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2010)

Ady said:


> Impressive action shots as usual Gary, I'm Jealous - keep setting the standard!




Cheers mate, great runner shot great exposure with the sky as a background


----------



## loosecanon (Aug 29, 2010)

Shot at the Bigfork MT Kayak races, I love the determined look on his face.
Shot with 50D and 24-105L.





This one I call "In the mix" shot with 50D and 24-105L





Whitefish MT Skijoring 2009, these are horse drawn skiers one of my favorite events I have shot. Disclaimer... no animals or humans were injured 
during this event. XSI 70-300IS
There rest can be seen here.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's some other stuff I consider to be my best potoJ and sports work.

All take with the Nikon D300. Sports stuff is pretty self-explanatory. 







This is from a story I did on patients at a dialysis clinic.This lady was the main person a interviewed. She died the day the story was in the paper.

















This is the wife of a Cal highway patrol officer who was killed on duty


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2010)

Hooligan Dan said:


> Here's some other stuff I consider to be my best potoJ and sports work.
> 
> All take with the Nikon D300. Sports stuff is pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> ...



2,3,4 :thumbup:


----------



## Ady (Aug 29, 2010)

Fantastic vantage point for the B&W dive shot Dan - why the conversion though?
Talking of water pics I'll add this here although I have posted in another thread. Not had a chance to do PP on any from the series as only took this afternoon and have been on family duties since I got back;


----------



## Ady (Aug 29, 2010)

Just spent some time looking at the funeral shot - the focus, composition, col, w balance and timing combines to make a very emotive image - this is a valuable capture.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, Ady!

The reason I converted the diving shot was mostly because the color was flat and muddy. It was a very overcast day, raining off and on, and no amount of level, saturation, and contrast adjustments were helping the odd mix of dull colors. She was also pretty close to the water, giving her a nice, sickly green-blue glow that added to the awful overall color. With the black and white it made it easier to focus on the composition and action and the eyes aren't drawn to the 1000 different muddy colors. The sky also looks far better in b&w.


----------



## Fate (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of my fav shots recently (might be a few repeats from posts, so sorry if youve seen before!) All photos taken on a Nikon D700, lenses are probably 20-35mm, 50mm and my 70-200mm. But i can dig up the metadata if anyone REALLY wants 

First some news based images

1.) 




051209_Hedges_DSC_5799 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

2.)





051209_Hedges_DSC_5695 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

3.)





051209_Hedges_DSC_8799 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

4.)




DSC_8033_Hedges_270809 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr


Some documentary based stuff 

5.)




Romania - 03/02/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

6.)





Romania - 15/03/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rock (Aug 30, 2010)

US_1_Bike_TA-6119.jpg by South East Fire Photo, on Flickr




Four_Mile_Road_TA-3 by South East Fire Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bram (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow guys sorry that I haven't been able to post anything myself yet I have been caught up in my work for awhile there. Definately some very interesting shots here. Very powerful for sure. Keep posting pictures guys very interesting shots so far.


----------



## SnapLocally (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Bram (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing shots man seriously those are wicked. I love the contact photos of the guy actually getting hit. Great captions.


----------



## SnapLocally (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## loosecanon (Sep 8, 2010)

Outstanding, Sports Illustrated quality......


----------



## SnapLocally (Sep 9, 2010)

Oops, I forgot one:


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

If I may ask what are you usign to shoot these photos>?


----------



## SnapLocally (Sep 9, 2010)

Some were were taken with a canon 40D, some with a 7D.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

That's intense what kind of glass were you using?


----------



## SnapLocally (Sep 9, 2010)

You know, it just depends on what's needed at the particular venue at the time. I've got a few used primes for dark venues, I sometimes use a Tamron 70-200, other times I'll use a Tamron 17-50. 

Most professionals swear by something in the Canon 1D series, (or a D3 for Nikon shooters) and most prefer a 24-70, but I find I get as good of shots (and sometimes better) using my modest equipment. Some of my best and most memorable shots were taken with a Canon XTi and a used Tamron 28-75.


----------

